# Not moving, weak, sporadic breathing! HELP ASAP



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

My hedgehog is almost 6 years old and today when I got in and went to clean his cage I found my boy laying on his side which is unusual. I picked him up, and his body seems limp. He hasn't stood on his own at all since I found him this way. He isn't cold. His cage is reading 80 which is likely accurate due to my room being a bit stuffy. His diet hasn't changed. And the only thing I can report about recent movements is that his bowls didn't empty last night so this may be the second day he's been like this. Typically he stays in his igloo. 

At one moment he's breathing steady and the next his pace has become so rapid that you see his little body puffing up and down like crazy. Holding him let me feel his heartbeat which is faster than I can imagine ever being healthy. There was some oddly colored bedding in his cage. It was brown with hints of a rusty color. Maybe he threw up or had a violent bowel movement- I'm bot positive. The only emergency hospital open would charge far more than i can afford for a consultation alone. His legs still work- he keeps randomly pushing off one and rolling a bit. But besides that he's not doing much at all. 

Does anybody know what could be happening?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't know what it could be, but hopefully one of the breeders will be along soon. I'll PM a few of them. Just try to keep him as comfortable as possible in the meantime.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

At his age, he may be nearing the end of his life and his body may be starting to shut down. He may have had a stroke or some other issue. 

I would hug him and love him and if he is still the same in the morning, schedule a vet visit.


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

I feared that this may have been the issue. 
I can't stop crying. He's still moving every so often. He keeps kicking his legs as if he was going to try to stand but then nothing happens. I don't want to lose my little hedge-man.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  Just talk to him, hold him, and love him like Nancy said. Piggy and I are sending you good thoughts.


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm holding him. He just randomly wheezed and shrieked twice. It may have been because I was holding him back. He was laying on his back in my hands and I was rubbing his tummy. He's randomly twitched and convulsed.


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

OKAY! That was terrifying. He just began wheezing again. He vomitted blood.


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

I am assuming these are the later stages of WHS. But he's never exhibited wobbling before. He's so suddenly suffering from the worst stages of it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It isn't WHS it sounds like his body is just saying its time...keep him close and tell him its ok, that if its his time to go ahead and let go....sometimes they seem to listen when we tell them that


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear you and your little one are going through this. Big ((hugs)) and positive vibes from Thistle and I. He needs to get to a vet as soon as possible. Until then all you can do is give him love and comfort.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Link, Navi, Dosa and I are sending you positive thoughts. Just keep him comfy and close.


----------



## Erins12 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this. It sounds like you have loved him well and given him a good life. Spend whatever time he has left loving him, cuddling him, and try to keep him as calm as you can. He'll appreciate you being with him. He's lived a good long life and, at this point, it seems likely that it's just his time and that there's really nothing other than comforting him that you can do. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

Not long after he vomited Vin passed. I held him. He was squealing, trying his hardest to vomit again. Finally he stopped moving. His breathing slowed and his heart stopped.


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for all your support, folks. Vin was laying against me like a baby. He fought so hard to stay with his daddy and I saw something in his expression when he looked at me last night that I've never witnessed before. I'm sure he was happy to know you were all supporting him. Thank you. As for me... The crying should stop eventually.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to watch your baby suffering like that.  I'm sure he was comforted to have you nearby and keeping him warm and loving him during his last couple hours, though. He's happy & pain-free over the Rainbow Bridge now. *hugs*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bless him. such a sweet, free and happy little angel he is. How loved he was and is.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so sorry. Take comfort in the fact that he did not suffer for long. 
Hugs


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been following your thread quietly because I didn't really have much to add. I kept your little guy in my thoughts and am so sad to read the update this morning. Losing a pet is the worst. With time it will be easier to remember all the happy memories you had with him. Six years is such a wonderful milestone for a hedgie and it sounds like he was just so loved. My thoughts are with you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

<hugs>


----------



## AJ2250 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you, everybody. It means a lot to have such nice things being said about my boy. I'm going to bury him in the woods today. I'll say some words for you all.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

*Hug* I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dedalus (Sep 8, 2013)

Been following this all day, and sending lots of warm prayers and thoughts your way. I can tell you love him, and I know he did too.


----------



## unforgiven (Apr 26, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your little guy. I believe animals know when it's time to go and the look he gave you was telling you that it was ok, to let him move on and thanking you for your love and care.


----------

